# Tour de Lentil (Pullman, WA - new WSU students and parents)



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Set up by WSU Cycling Team in conjunction with the National Lentil Festival the weekend before fall semester starts at Washington State University, this metric century (60mi) is a great introduction to the rolling hills of the Palouse region for new students and family members (and fun for everyone else, too). More information available here:

WSU Cycling Link: http://www.wsucycling.org/tdl.htm
Registration Form: http://www.lentilfest.com/pages-download-forms/forms-tour.pdf
Lentil Festival Homepage: http://www.lentilfest.com


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Lentil fest is real??*



MarvinK said:


> Set up by WSU Cycling Team in conjunction with the National Lentil Festival the weekend before fall semester starts at Washington State University, this metric century (60mi) is a great introduction to the rolling hills of the Palouse region for new students and family members (and fun for everyone else, too). More information available here:
> 
> WSU Cycling Link: http://www.wsucycling.org/tdl.htm
> Registration Form: http://www.lentilfest.com/pages-download-forms/forms-tour.pdf
> Lentil Festival Homepage: http://www.lentilfest.com


No way, I always thought this was some eastern Washington joke. You know, maybe we could go snipe hunting at Lentil Fest (wink wink.)


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

TypeOne said:


> No way, I always thought this was some eastern Washington joke. You know, maybe we could go snipe hunting at Lentil Fest (wink wink.)


Whutchu talkin' about, TypeOne!? So, are you coming? It really is a great hilly ride.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Sounds good, but*



MarvinK said:


> Whutchu talkin' about, TypeOne!? So, are you coming? It really is a great hilly ride.


I am originally from the Tri-Cities and I have been to Pullman many times, so I know the rolling hills of the Palouse could make for a great bike ride. But I'm off to a wedding the weekend of the 20th. I think there was also a big 150-mile ride out in Wenatchee that same weekend, something called Tour of the Columbia Basin or some such thing.
A few years ago I traveled back to the TC for a century ride and had a great time - some rolling hills, warm (hot) weather, and light traffic. It makes me wish I had started cycling when I grew up there.
Sounds cool though; I hope the ride goes well.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

TypeOne said:


> No way, I always thought this was some eastern Washington joke. You know, maybe we could go snipe hunting at Lentil Fest (wink wink.)


Lentils are a _very big deal_ in the Palouse, a large cash crop. If i'm not mistaken, that area is the largest lentil producer in the country.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, its definitely the largest in the country and often referred to as the "lentil capital of the world." The rolling hills with their rich soil are perfect for lentils. For those who haven't been to the Palouse, it is a beatiful area--you'll think you're riding through the Bliss (Windows XP default) wallpaper. The other big thing the area is known for is Appaloosa horses.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The Palouse:


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*could it be?*



MarvinK said:


> Yes, its definitely the largest in the country and often referred to as the "lentil capital of the world." The rolling hills with their rich soil are perfect for lentils. For those who haven't been to the Palouse, it is a beatiful area--you'll think you're riding through the Bliss (Windows XP default) wallpaper. The other big thing the area is known for is Appaloosa horses.


You raise the same question I have wondered about - did Microsoft get that photo from Palouse? It is possible. I haven't bothered to research it, though. I suspect that if a WSU grad at Microsoft was given the opportunity to add a picture of Pullman to the XP wallpaper, we'd be looking at a picture of The Coug. Or a keg of beer.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

TypeOne said:


> You raise the same question I have wondered about - did Microsoft get that photo from Palouse? It is possible.


I've heard that, but more reliable sources say it is from around Sonoma, CA. I don't know for sure.


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

*pullman*



MarvinK said:


> I've heard that, but more reliable sources say it is from around Sonoma, CA. I don't know for sure.


I would bet money that the microsoft pic is in between pullman and moscow. I lived/rode aroud that area for 2 years.


----------

